
Ask HN: How to forward client port number used? - dedalus
Usually the standard for proxies to notify the origin of the client IP is using X-Forwarded-For (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;X-Forwarded-For) whereas none such exists for forwarding the port number used. Is there one I can use or should I resort to X-Client-Port?
======
stevekemp
The obvious question to ask is why do you care what the client port was?

------
jjoe
That's remote_port

